#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Hij die mijn leven op zijn kop zette...

## noa_13

salaam allemaal...ik heb hier veel verhalen gelezen..en ze zijn egt allemaal mooi..ik heb zelf een verhaal en wil die graag met jullie delen..laat het me weten als jullie het wat vinden of juist niks vinden dan kan ik doorgaan of niet.


Hij die mijn leven op z'n kop zette....


de hoofdpersonen zijn sarah en redouan..sarah is een schoonheid met een mooi lief spontane ook wel directe karakter waarvan jongens met haar wouden zijn en meisjes haar wouden zijn...maar zij was bezig met haar passie en dat is kapperzaak van haar moeder overnemen en zelf kapster worden en daarna huisje boompje beestje wilde met een mooie lieve man..redouan is een rustig type jongen die zijn school niet had afgemaakt en is gaan werken en op zoek was naar de ware maar tussendoor wel meisjes voor de lust nam..


Sarah:
Sarah schiet je op je komt zo te laat op school benti(dochter) en denk maar niet dat ik weer een briefje ga schrijven dat je bij de dokter was...Neee mam ik ben al klaar en ze geloven jou toch niet meer plaagde ik haar en holde naar beneden om mijn schoenen aan te doen..ze kwam naar me toe en riep je bezorgt me zelfs op je school een slechte naam wat moet ik met jou..wat moet je zonder mij antwoorde ik en gaf er een kus en liep het huis uit..Ik moest lachen om haar ze word ook zo gek van mij af en toe maar ik en mijn moeder kunnen niet zonder elkaar..ik heb zo enorm veel bewondering voor haar ze heeft als marokkaanse alleenstaande moeder drie kinderen opgevoed en een eigen kaperszaak opbouwd uit het niets..ze is zo een sterke vrouw ooit word ik net als haar..ik kijk op mijn telefoon oh neeh is het al zo laat me bus komt over een minuut ik holde naar de bushalte en ja hoor daar zie ik mijn bus aankomen rijden door deze hakken ga ik ook niet vlot...ik probeerde het toch maar ik rende zo hard ik kon ik had niet in de gaten dat ik midden op de weg was en een auto mij net kon ontwijken..van de schrik viel ik om. ik hoorde iemand uitstappen en hard zijn autodeur dicht sloeg met een boze stem riep tie ben je helemaal gek geworden wil je dood ofsow...ik draaide me om deed plukjes haar voor me gezicht weg en keek hem aan opeens was hij stil en bleven we elkaar aankijken er heerste zo een stilte we bleven elkaar alleen maar aankijken...die getoeter en geschreeuw van andere automobilisten deden ons niks we bleven elkaar alleen maar aankijken..ik keek in die donkerbruine ogen en verdwaalde erin..voelde iets van binnen tintelen...totdat hij zijn hand uitreikte om me overeind te helpen ik hield em vast en die aanraking van zijn hand gaf me een warm gevoel..het leek op een liefdes scene uit een film..het enigste wat ik kon uitbrengen was ''sorry'' een mooie zware sexy stem antwoorde met het geeft niet vol verwondering keek hij me aan toen ik wegliep ik voelde zijn ogen nog op mij gericht en hoorde iemand uitstappen en schreeuwen RIJ JE NOU DOOOR IK HEB NIET DE HELE DAG JAH...hij stapte zijn auto in en reed weg..aangekomen bij de bushalte daarnaast ging ik op die bankje zitten wachten op de volgende bus...en me gedachten gingen weer naar hem die ogen die gezicht hij was zo knap..hij straalde iets zo heerlijks uit dat als ik naar hem keek het gevoel had dat ik hem al eeuwen kende..ik werd verstoord door diezelfde auto die voor me neus stopte...me hart ging als een gek tekeer kreeg het helemaal warm en voelde dat ik helemaal rood en nerveus werd..hij kwam naar me toegelopen en ik stond op ik stotterde sssorry en werd nog roder..aan sorry heb ik niks antwoorde hij met een beetje hoge toon ik schrok ervan..het was niet mijn bedoeling ik wou niet te laat komen en en en en stotterde ik weer ik moest rennen om mijn bus te halen en en die heb ik nu gemist en en begon ik te stotteren..opeens kwam hij dichterbij mijn hart ging nog harder was net of ik lucht tekort kwam...hij hield me stevig vast trok naar zich toe en begon me te zoenen



nou mensen zeg het me als ik door moet anders heeft het geeen zin groetjes noa..! ps let niet op typ fouten en dergelijke dank u

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

*Sallaam wa3laikoum.

Nieuwe fan.
Ga snel verder meid, je doet het goed!

Take Care

Leyla*

----------


## noa_13

Dankje welll

ik ga ik verderr...maar dan moet jij ook verder gaan jou verhaal is gwn prachitiggggg hoor  :Smilie: 

groetjes noaa

----------


## noa_13

hij kwam naar me toegelopen en ik stond op ik stotterde sssorry en werd nog roder..aan sorry heb ik niks antwoorde hij met een beetje hoge toon ik schrok ervan..het was niet mijn bedoeling ik wou niet te laat komen en en en en stotterde ik weer ik moest rennen om mijn bus te halen en en die heb ik nu gemist en en begon ik te stotteren..opeens kwam hij dichterbij mijn hart ging nog harder was net of ik lucht tekort kwam...hij hield me stevig vast trok naar zich toe en begon me te zoenen




En tot mijn verbazing zoende ik hem terug..ik beantwoorde zijn lippen die mooie volle lippen die me helemaal deden smelten van binnen. ik was weg met mijn gedachten...ik was helemaal weg van die gevoel..die gevoel die zijn lippen mij gaven..het voelde alsof alleen ik en hij er waren alsof alleen de wereld om mij en hem draaide niets deed er nog toe...niets was nog belangerijk...alleen zijn lippen en mijn lippen die elkaar beantwoorde...we werden verstoord door de bus die aankwam rijden en ik schrok wakker..wakker van die heerlijke gevoel die ik net had..die gevoel die zo lekker was dat ik me er voor schaamde ik durfde hem niet aan te kijken en zei geen woord maar stapte gewoon die bus in en weg was ik...nog aan het bijkomen van wat er net gebeurde zocht ik snel een plaatsje achterin op ik zat tegenover een oude mevrouw glimlachte naar haar en keek uit het raam...voelde achter me een paar ogen op mij gericht..het waren een groep marrokaanse jongens die behoorlijk veel kabaal maakte...even later hoorde ik een van die jongens naar me roepen...psst psst ewa zina mag ik naast je komen zitten..ik gaf het geen aandacht wat een sukkels heej denken ze nou egt dat ze hier wat mee bereiktte...die vrouw tegenover ergerde zich blijkbaar aan hun gedrag en schudde met haar hoofd....een van die jongens had dat opgemerkt en kwam naar ons toe en begon tegen haar te schreeuwen.....VIEZE RACIST JE HOEFT ME HEUS NIET ZO VIES AAN TE KIJKEN SLET...je zag dat ze erg bang werd en zich ongemakkelijk voelde ze pakte haar tas stevig vast en keek weg zonder wat terug te zeggen tegen hem...dat maakte hem blijkbaar nog bozer en hij begon harder te flippen...ik vond het zo zielig voor die mevrouw dus ik sprong ertussen en werd woedend op die jongen en riep door zulke verotte appels zoals jij krijgen alle marokaanen die wel wat aan hun toekomst doen en wat van hun leven willen maken een slechte naam...zulke jongens zoals jij verpeste het voor al die andere..!!..hij keek me van top tot teen aan en riep..hou je bek bitch je bent niks meer dan een goedkope sletje met een te strakke broek en make-up die juist aandacht wil van mij...Ik werd woedend op hem...Vandaar dat ik je net ook egt aandacht gaf jij ongemanierde lul zeg eens weet jij eigenlijk waar jou zusje is ik durf te wedden dat ze haar kontje aan ali en ahmed geeft en thuis heel schijnheilig haar moeder helpt met afwassen..! dat mocht ik nooit zeggen ik ken zijn zusje niet en die heeft er ook niks mee te maken maar hij had me zo boos gemaakt...je zag hem helemaal woedend worden en hij wou me slaan er bemoeide een andere passagier mee en de bus stopte de chauffeur kwam erbij en riep..NOU IS HET GENOEG GEWEEST ERUIT JULLIE..tegen die jongens ze wouden niet weggaan totdat hij met de politie begon te dreigen toen werkte ze eindelijk mee die jongen kwam weer dicht bij mij en zei met een lage stem je bent nog niet van me af wacht maar....en weg waren ze..ik nam weer plaats op mijn stoel en voelde ogen op mij gericht ik voelde me zo ongemakkelijk ik gaf zulke jongens nooit aandacht dat is wat hun willen dat je zo boos op hun word en ik zat zomaar in het openbaar uit te schelden ik was geen haar beter dan hun...die mevrouw tegenover mij keek naar me en glimlachte en zei dankje wel...ik zie heus wel het verschil tussen goeie en slechte jongens of ze nou nederlands of marokaans zijn daar let ik niet op...daar ben ik blij om mevrouw en ik zag al dat ik bijna moest uitstappen...ik drukte op die knopje..en de bus stopte bij mijn bushalte..ik stapte uit en op weg naar me school dacht ik aan deze rare ochtend..eerst die aanrijding dan die zoen dan die jongens alles flitste door me hoofd en weer verdwaald in me gedachte hoor ik getoeter van een auto waardoor ik wakker schrok het was die jongen weer het was die auto weer hij stapte uit en me hart begon weer als een gek tekeer te gaan waarom toch elke keer als ik hem zie voel ik me zo raar van binnen...hij kwam naar me toe en begon me vragen te stellen mag ik je nummer...hoe heet je...je bent egt mooi....ik kan uren naar je staren..ik liet hem maar doorpraten en keek alleen naar hem naar die ogen weer die lippen die zo mooi bewogen die lichaamstaal die me zo aansprak hij zag er zo netjes en verzorgd uit..hallo ben je er nog schudde hij me wakker ik schaamde me diep en hij glimlachte...je moet niet denken dat ik elke jongen die ik tegenkom begin te kussen..en ik ben niet zo makkelijk dat ik je mijn nr ga geven of ga zeggen hoe ik heet wil je nu weg gaan ik moet naar school..en trouwens hoe ben je hier gekomen hoe weet je dat ik hier op school zit...ik heb die bus gevolgd antwoorde hij en ik zal je blijven volgen totdat je van mij word...hij kwam diterbij hield me stevig bij mijn arm vast dat het pijn deed...hij keek me aan en zei met een lage vastbesloten toon...nu ik je gevonden heb laat ik je egt niet gaan je word en blijft van mij van niemand anders knoop dat maar goed in je oren..het voelde van binnen zo heerlijk wat hij allemaal zei zelfs hoe hij me vastpakte...maar dat liet ik niet merken ik rukte me van hem los en zei....ik ben niemands eigendom en je moet egt van hele goeie huizen komen als het je lukt mij van jou te maken...we zullen zien zei hij...ik ben benieuwd antwoorde ik terug en liep weg..ik hoorde hem nog van achteren zeggen...mijn naam is redouan aangenaam...en in zijn auto stapte en wegreed...oh my god dacht ik wat doet die jongen met mij wat heb ik toch...ik keek op mijn tel hoe laat het was ohneeeee het is al half 10 me examen is al begonnen neeh heh..ik holde naar binnen en zocht op waar ik moest zijn..ik zag iedereen al bezig en riep rustig naar binnen docente kwam al naar me toe gelopen jah sarah dat word inhalen je mag nu het lokaal verlaten...ik kon wel janken maar liet niets merken en ging weg..ik besloot om maar naar huis te gaan ik had alleen die examen en zou al uit zijn....ging eerst nog effe kijken waar ik morgen moest zijn en liep het gebouw uit wat een rotdag zeg alles gaat fout dacht ik bij mezelf...ik beloot om maar een paar haltes verder me bus te nemen en effe te gaan lopen en als ik moe was dan de bus zal nemen....ik liep en me gedachten gingen weer naar die jongen naar redouan zo heette hij redouan...en jah voor dat ik het wist stopte hij weer voor me neus en stapte uit...
Sarah: stalk je mij ofsow...
redouan: haha ik zal je blijven stalken totdat je mij je nr geeft
sarah: laat me met rust door jou heb ik mijn examen gemist
redouan: pardon door mij jij let niet op waar je loopt je had wel dood kunnen zijn
sarah: nou dat ben ik straks toch al als me moeder hoort dat ik mijn examen niet gemaakt heb
redouan: je mag het toch wel inhalen
sarah: jah dat wel...maar wat wil je nou eigenlijk van me
redouan: dat je instapt en dat we effe wat gaan drinken en elkaar beter leren kennen..
sarah: sorry geen behoefte..!
redouan: ben je altijd zo moeilijk en eigenwijs
sarah: tegen jongens zoals jij wel ja
redouan: jongens zoals mij?...
sarah: laat me raden de hoeveelste ben ik vandaag waarvan je de nr wilt..
redouan:...je moet niet zulke vooroordelen hebben...en geloof me ik zou nooit zoveel moeite voor een meisje doen..ik was onderweg naar me werk maar heb afgebeld en wou wachten totdat jij klaar was op school zodat ik je kon zien...ik weet niet wat je met me hebt gedaan maar elke keer als ik je aankijk voel ik me ze raar van binen en jij hebt dat ook dat voel ik gewoon....

hoop dat jullie het wat vinden laat wat horen of ik door moet gaan groetjes noa

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door noa_13_ 
> *Dankje welll
> 
> ik ga ik verderr...maar dan moet jij ook verder gaan jou verhaal is gwn prachitiggggg hoor 
> 
> groetjes noaa*


_Hallo meid. 

Prachtig vervolg! Bedankt voor je compliment, dat je mijn verhaal ook goed vindAltijd leuk om te horen toch? Laat eens een berichtje achter als je wil!  

Ga snel verder. De fans komen wel, veel mensen zijn op vakantie, dus daarom dat er niet veel reacties komen.

Take Care
Leyla_

----------


## SanaaB.

Salaam,


Mooi verhaal wollah..Is het waargebeurd?

Wat het ook mag zijn, te mooi om waargebeurd te zijn

Doe verder, typ je vervolgje..ik wacht erop 

Kusje!

----------


## noa_13

> _Geplaatst door SanaaB._ 
> *Salaam,
> 
> 
> Mooi verhaal wollah..Is het waargebeurd?
> 
> Wat het ook mag zijn, te mooi om waargebeurd te zijn
> 
> Doe verder, typ je vervolgje..ik wacht erop 
> ...

----------


## noa_13

Hier een vervolgje van me kus noa

redouan:...je moet niet zulke vooroordelen hebben...en geloof me ik zou nooit zoveel moeite voor een meisje doen..ik was onderweg naar me werk maar heb afgebeld en wou wachten totdat jij klaar was op school zodat ik je kon zien...ik weet niet wat je met me hebt gedaan maar elke keer als ik je aankijk voel ik me ze raar van binen en jij hebt dat ook dat voel ik gewoon....


Ik voelde me helemaal rood worden...was het dan zo duidelijk..liet ik me dan zo makkelijk kennen..zo ben ik niet zo kan ik niet zijn..en ik moet helemaal niet verliefd gaan worden...me eerste vriendje is mijn diploma zoals me moeder altijd zei...neeh sarah je laat je niet kennen en je wilt niks met hem te maken hebben je moet aan je zelf denken en aan je toekomst een jongen hoort niet in die plaatje nu tenminste niet...ik keek hem weer aan en zag die ogen die wachte op een antwoorde..hoe kan ik die ogen nou weigeren...even wat drinken kan geen kwaad toch?...
sarah: okej redouan we gaan wat drinken gewoon als vrienden om zo goed te maken dat ik vanochtend niet oplette
redouan: okej dan...je zal geen spijt krijgen.
ik stapte in en we reden weg...me hart bonste als een gek ik had zo een raar gevoel in me buik alsof ik misselijk was maar tegelijkertijd voelde het ook heerlijk...een opwinding...kippenvel..elke keer als ik hem aankeek..wat doet die jongen toch met me...hij zat te praten maar ik kon niks horen ik was helemaal weg van die lippen die zo mooi beweegde...die lippen die mijn lippen vannochtend aanraakte....
redouan: HALLO BEN JE WAKKER
sarah:heh jaah...(schrok ik wakker)
redouan: waar ben je met je gedachte meid
sarah: ooh sssorry ik dacht alleen ergens aan
redouan:hmmm zeg je me nog hoe je heet..?
sarah: oh jah tuurlijk ik heet sarah
redouan: aangenaam sarah zeg waar kom je vandaan?
sarah: ik woon hier in deze stad en jij?
redouan: jah ik ook...
we kwamen bij een gezellig lunchroom aan ...en kozen een plekje achterin..de ober kwam en vroeg wat we wouden drinken...voordat ik wat kon zeggen riep redouan doe voor haar een warme chocolade melk met slagroom en mij een koffie...de ober keek mij aarzelend aan of ik dat wel egt wou maar liep toch weg...
sarah: wie zegt dat ik dat wil
redouan: dat gok ik
sarah: nou ik neem graag zelf mijn beslissingenen ik drink geen chocolade melk en al helemaal geen slagroom ik weet zelf wat ik wel en niet lekker vind en daar heb ik niemand voor nodig
redouan: hmm..okej wat wil je dan..
sarah: ook koffie!
Hij riep de ober en vroeg of het een koffie kon worden in plaats van chocomelk de ober kipoogte naar me en glimlachte jah tuurlijk...ik zag dat redouan het opmerkte en keek die ober zo vies aan dat zelfs ik er bang van werd...toen we ons drinken kregen heb ik het geprobeerd op te drinken...in feite haat ik koffie en ben ik helemaaaaal gek op chocolade melk...maar ik ben ook heel eigenwijs en laat niemand wat voor mij kiezen wat ik niet zelf heb gekozen...redouan zag dat ik elke slok met moeite nam en begon te lachen...
redouan: je lust geen koffie heh
sarah: haha neeh ( rood)
redouan: kan je het niet hebben dan ik weet wat je lekker vind
sarah: je kent me niet eens...en ik kan niet tegen mensen die denken alles beter te weten
redouan:je bent wel erg eigenwijs heh
sarah: dankje
redouan: weet je ik zou normaal nooit zo een moeite doen voor een meisje maar jij..het is net of ik mijn tweede deel heb gevonden die ik al zolang zoek....vanaf die eerste blik dat je me gaf ging me hart tekeer ik weet het niet maar wil je met me trouwen
pfff...de koffie spoot ik bijna uit me mond van de schrik...JAAAAAAAAAH zei ik in me gedachte maar liet het niet merken
sarah: ben je helemaal gek geworden je kent me pas 
redouan: zo voelt het niet ik wil je bij me hebben sarah ik wil je elke dag aankijken ik wil dat je van mij wordt en niemand anders...het liefste wil ik je nu meenemen naar huis en opsluiten in een glazen kist zodat alleen ik de hele dag naar je kan kijken en niemand anders
sarah:ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen...
redouan: zeg nog niks ik hoef nu geen antwoord van je maar ik wil je alleen laten merken dat ik je echt zie zitten en niet als vriendinnetje of wat dan ook maar als mijn vrouw en elkaar beter leren kennen kunnen we ook doen als we verloofd zijn...ik heb geen zin in die afspraakjes gedoe ik wil dat we serieus zijn
sarah: maar je vergeet 1 ding om met elkaar te kunnen trouwen moet er liefde zijn echte liefde je trouwt maar 1 keer in je leven en niet met de eerste de beste meisje die je tegenkomt en wat in haar ziet
redouan: geloof me sarah ik ben genoeg meisjes tegengekomen in mijn leven maar geen een van hun gaf me die gevoel die jij me geeft elke keer als ik je aankijk..en jij hebt dat ook die eerste blik ook van jou jij werd ook verliefd op me ik weet het zeker...
sarah: jah maar ik wil eerst mijn school afmaken en een baan hebben en een toekomst vastleggen voor mezelf en dan wil ik pas aan trouwen denken
redouan: je school afmaken kan ook als je mijn vrouw bent en als je wilt werken heb ik daar helemaal geen problemen mee..integendeel ik wil een moderne zelfstandige vrouw hebben...en sarah je bent mischien nog jong je wilt van je leven genieten en dingen zien maar dat wil ik ook we kunnen dat toch ook samen doen..
sarah: okej ik zal er over nadenken wil je me nu naar huis brengen het word al laat.
redouan: tuurlijk schat..!
sarah: wacht nog maar effe met dat schat gedoe 
redouan: haha je bent wel hard zeg!
we verlieten die cafe en hij zette me voor de deur af..het verbaasde hem dat ik niet bang was dat iemand ons zou zien maar ik en mijn moeder hebben nooit geheimen voor elkaar en ik ga het haar ook vertellen....denk je er goed over na sarah ik hoor het van je....zal ik doen redouan maar hoe wil je er achter komen dan?....ooh jah helemaal vergeten mag ik je nr...ik gaf hem mijn nr en stapte uit hij reed weg...ik deed de deur open en zag dat niemand thuis was me moeder was natuurlijk in kapsalon...ik legde me tas neer en vloog weer naar buiten me moeders kapsalon is toch hier om de hoek...ik kwam binnen gerend en omhelsdeee me moeder terwijl ze iemands haar aan het verven was....
mama:BEN JE GEK GEWORDEN ZIE JE NIET DAT IK BEZIG BEN WAT HEB JIJ NOU
sarah: nou mam dit is me mooiste dag ooit
mam: je hebt je examen gehaaaald oooh bentie ferehtinie bezaaf(je maakt me zo blij)
sarah: neeh gekkie ik ben er nog mee bezig...iets beters dan dat
mam: iets beters? niks is beter dan je diploma schat onthou dat en als je die Insaallah hebt dan is deze rijkdom helemaal van jouuuu.!
sarah: insaallah mama
ik ging achter de balie zitten wachten totdat ze klaar was....eenmaal klaar met verven kwam ze opgewonden naar me toe vertel vertel waarom is dit de mooiste dag van me dochter
sarah: IK BEN VERLIEFD MAMA
mama: verliefd..???? sirri sirri( ga ga )
sarah: die ogen mama die lippen die gezicht die lichaam alles aan hem mama bezorgt me kippenvel
terwijl ik helemaal wegzwijmelde over hoe mooi hij was voelde ik een klap achter me hoofd...neeh sarah wat zei ik je ik herhaalde haar en samen riepen we JE EERSTE VRIEND IS JE DIPLOMA...en we schootte in de lach...jah dat weet ik mama maar liefde kan je niet stoppen of uitstellen liefde gebeurt...en het is mij overkomen mama.....ah bentie( dochter) je moet niet zoveel hindoestaanse films kijken die maken je alleen maar nog gekker....en wie is die jonge man dan.....Nou hij heet redouan en hij wil met me trouwen..


nou mensen dat was het weer voor vandaag tot de volgende keer(K) en laat me please jullie mening horen veel liefs noa

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Hallo meid.

Je vervolg was weer eens geweldig! Ga zo door je doet het super!! 

Take Care xLeylax _

----------


## SanaaB.

Ahlan Noa,

Ik lees net je reactie en je vervolgje..

Eerst en vooral kusje terug hihi..

En jah tfeit dat t waargebeurd is doet me veder lezen weet je, mooi neergetypt daarnaast, mooie feiten..

Ik wacht op je vervolgje , ik check wel elke keer of er wat staat..

Alvast dank ik je :-)

Ma3a Salama..

----------


## sweet_girl*5

je verhaal is egt geweldig.. 

schryf snel voort xxx

----------


## noa_13

Dankje sweatgirl


ik zal snel weer een vervolg typen..!
moet ook een beetje aan me zwangerschap denken..maar het komt er aan veel liefs noa

----------


## sweet_girl*5

oooh kwist nii da je zwanger was.. gefeliciteerd zou ik zeggen.. en neem maar de tijd om verder te schrijven hoor.. 

xx

----------


## SanaaB.

Hey..

Je bent zwanger, wel allah I kemel Bigier incha'allah..

Je bent al mama? of is het je eerste kindje? hihi..nieuwsgierig..

Ik wacht op je vervolgje ..is het jouw levensverhaal?:-)..zeg maar..

Ma3a Salama en doe rustig aan

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door noa_13_ 
> *Dankje sweatgirl
> 
> 
> ik zal snel weer een vervolg typen..!
> moet ook een beetje aan me zwangerschap denken..maar het komt er aan veel liefs noa*


*
Aah wat leuk!!  
Dat alles goed mag gaan insha'Allah, en dat *Allah* over jullie kindje mag waken!

Amien.

Doe rustig aan meid, zie je de fans komen wel!
Dikke Kus

Take Care 
LEYLA*

----------


## noa_13

Dankje wel meiden voor jullie leuke reactie's

en sanaa het is me eerste kindje
en dit is mijn levensverhaal jah maar ik vertel niet te veel dat lezen jullie allemaal wel...dankje welll
veel liefs noa

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Wat lif zeg!
Je bent toch niet cht 13?_

----------


## noa_13

hahaha leyla 
neeh tuurlijk niet gekkie....ik ben 21...13 is een speciale getal voor mij vandaar

----------


## noa_13

Het is 2 uur s'nachts ik kan niet slapen dus dacht ik laat ik maar een vervolgje plaatsen hoop dat jullie het weer wat vinden kus noa

sarah: IK BEN VERLIEFD MAMA
mama: verliefd..???? sirri sirri( ga ga )
sarah: die ogen mama die lippen die gezicht die lichaam alles aan hem mama bezorgt me kippenvel
terwijl ik helemaal wegzwijmelde over hoe mooi hij was voelde ik een klap achter me hoofd...neeh sarah wat zei ik je ik herhaalde haar en samen riepen we JE EERSTE VRIEND IS JE DIPLOMA...en we schootte in de lach...jah dat weet ik mama maar liefde kan je niet stoppen of uitstellen liefde gebeurt...en het is mij overkomen mama.....ah bentie( dochter) je moet niet zoveel hindoestaanse films kijken die maken je alleen maar nog gekker....en wie is die jonge man dan.....Nou hij heet redouan en hij wil met me trouwen..

Trouwen??? en ze keek me verbaasd aan lieverd daar ben je nog te jong voor je moet je school afmaken en geld verdienen en dan pas gaan trouwen..niet nu...jah mama ik zeg ook niet dat ik nu ga trouwen ik ken die jongen niet eens zo goed...maar ik voel iets bij hem...alsof ik hem al jaren ken...en ik ken hem pas een dag...EEN DAG??? schreeuwde ze...jah het begon vannochtend..en ik vertelde me moeder de hele verhaal...ze is echt mijn beste vriendin en het is raar voor een marokaanse moeder om met haar dochter over jongens te praten maar ik en mama konden dat gewoon...ik kon haar alles vertellen ze was mijn beste vriendin...het was al laat en me moeder had geen afspraken meer dus besloot ze maar af te sluiten en samen naar huis te gaan om verder te praten...toen we eenmaal hadden afgesloten en klaar waren gingen we naar huis me broertjes waren ook al thuis gekomen en het eerste wat ze allebei in koor zeiden was mama ik heb honger....me moeder zag er moe en vermoeid uit dus bood ik aan om te kokene en zei tegen me moeder ga jij maar lekker naar boven een bad nemen ik zorg voor deze hongerige leeuwen hier...ze bedankte en gaf me en kus en ging naar boven ik had eten gemaakt en ging met me broertjes eten..toen we klaar waren ging ik naar boven en plofte neer op me bed..pfff wat een dag en me gedachte gingen gelijk naar redouan toe alsof hij dat voelde hoorde ik opeens mijn telefoon overgaan me hart maakte een sprongetje alsof ik wist dat hij het was ik had opgenomen 
sarah: hej redouan
redouan: heh ? hoe wist je dat ik het was?
sarah: ik dacht net aan je.....eeeh ik bedoel ik ik verwachte geen ander telefoontje en deze nummer ken ik niet vandaar....(rooood)
redouan: haha..hmmmm dus je dacht aan me 
sarah: neeh helemaal niet ik bedoelde iets anders in ieder geval alles goed??
redouan: nu ik jou spreek wel en met jou?
sarah: jah hoor 
redouan: en..?
sarah: wat en?
redouan: heb je het met je ouders er over gehad?
sarah: over wat? ( ik wist wat hij bedoelde maar wou het niet laten merken)
redouan: over dat ik je hand wil komen vragen..!
sarah: ooh dat...nou neeh luister redouan ik ken je niet zo goed en ik moet je eerlijk toegeven je bent de eerste jongen die ik mijn nr geef ik wil niet te hard van stapel lopen wie weet klikt het niet tussen ons
redouan: sarah het klikte al vanaf het eerste moment dat ik je zag en ik weet dat jij dat ook voelde anders zou je me je nr niet geven
sarah: kijk ik weet iets...ik zei altijd al tegen mezelf mijn eerste vriendje blijft maar 3 maanden mijn vriendje als ik hem dan nog steeds leuk vind en hij wil verder met mij moet hij maar mijn hand komen vragen...laten we dat doen...we nemen 3 maanden de tijd om elkaar beter te leren kennen en als je er dan nog steeds zo over denkt mogen je ouders komen okej?
redouan: hmmm...okej als jij dat wilt schat
sarah: nou ik moet ophangen ik ben erg moe
redouan: kan ik je morgen zien
sarah: ik kan morgen niet 
redouan: je hebt me drie maanden gegeven sarah...en ik vind dat we daar vanaf morgen mee moeten beginnen
sarah: hmm okej maar dan wel een beetje laat ik moet eerst naar school
redouan: hoe laat ben je uit dan haal ik je wel op
sarah: kom maar rond half 5 is dat goed?
redouan : okej tot morgen schat
sarah: tot morgen
en ik hing op...waar ben ik toch mee bezig...dacht ik bij mezelf...ben ik nou echt verliefd aan het worden op deze jongen of neeh ik ben al verliefd op hem maar ik ken hem niet eens...najah we zullen zien...ik was erg moe dus besloot maar effe te gaan douchen en dan naar bed te gaan...toen ik klaar was met douchen ging ik direct naar me kamer toe en plofte neer op me bed met me gedachte over redouan viel ik in slaap totdat ik me moeder hoorde binnen komen en me weltrusten zeggen...ze doet altijd haar nacht ronde noemde ik dat ze werd altijd wakker s'nachts precies om 3 uur om even bij al haar kinderen te kijken of ze slapen en weltrusten zeggen..waarom heb ik haar nooit gevraagd ze kuste me en zei dat ze van me hield en verliet me kamer ik sliep verder en voordat ik het wist ging me wekker deed em uit en besloot nog 5 minuten te liggen en die 5 minuten werden weer 10 je kent dat wel totdat me moeder van beneden riep SARAH...opstaaaan...ik schrok wakker.....shit is het al zo laat en ik moet nog zo veel doen mijn haar??? wat moet ik aaan??...ik sprong de douch in en nam snel een douch....rende weer naar me kamer en plunderde de kast leeg eenmaal me outfitt bij elkaar gezocht besloot ik toch maar me krullen te laten nu nog steilen dan word het te laat...me moeder was beneden al aan het wachten op mij ze zou meegaan ik had vandaag praktijk examen en moest een model meenemen...ik nam altijd mijn moeder mee....toen we klaar ware gingen we weg..we stapte de auto in en me moeder reed weg het was effe stil totdat ze me aankeek en zei...zo je ziet er goed uit...op wie wil je indruk maken en glimlachte op niemand mam en schiet is op je rijd als een wijf van 80....ja ja we zijn er al....op school aangekome deed ik snel mijn schort om en maakte mijn werkplaats in orde...ik kreeg de vriendin van mijn klasgenootje...je moet namelijk wel model meenmen maar je krijgt de model van iemand anders...helaas kreeg mijn klasgenoot chantal mijn moeder wat haar extra nerveus maakte ze wist dat me moeder ook kapster was en dat ze er wel comentaar op zou hebben als ze iets niet goed deed...chantal kwam naar me toe en zei...kon je niet iemand meenemen die wat makkelijker was hoe moet ik kapster worden als ik op een kapster moet oefenen..me moeder hoorde haar en glimlachte..maak je niet druk joh...ik ben gekomen als de moeder van sarah niet als kapster ik zal doen alsof ik van niks weet...ik ging weer verder met me werkplek toen ik alles in orde had kreeg ik de opdracht om haar te verven en knippen...gelukkig had ik een nederlands model die hebben altijd van die makkelijk zacht haar...ik stelde me voor bood iets te drinken en begon met mijn opdracht toen we klaar waren werd er stil beoordeeld door de docente en de modelen mochten naar huis...ik gaf me moeder een zoen en ze ging weg...daarna moesten we werken...het was een kappersschool waar ook gewoon klanten kwamen om de haar te doen en aangezien wij erg goedkoop zijn dan een normaal kapper kon het soms erg druk worden...4 uur waren we klaar en gingen we afsluiten..hoe later het werd hoe nerveuzer ik werd...redouan kon elke moment hier zijn...toen we klaar waren ging ik naar buiten en jah daar stond hij al op me te wachten..ik stapte in en hij wou me kussen ik wenkte snel weg en gaf hem een hand en werd helemaal verlegen hij bleef me maar aankijken...10 minuten lang er heerste een stilte en zijn ogen waren op me gericht..ik voelde me er erg ongemakkelijk bij en zei gaan we nog of blijven we hier...hij schrok wakker en zei sorry schat..maar je bent zo mooi en je zit er goed uit krullen staat je veeel mooier......ik bedankte hem en hij starte zijn auto ik vroen aan hem hoe oud hij was 22 zei die en jij..ik ben 19..zeg redouan 22 jaar en al zo een mooie auto je doet toch niet iets wat niet mag heh??? haha neeh schat ik heb er hard voor gewerkt..ohjah wat doe je dan precies..me vader is met pension gegaan en ik heb zijn zaak overgenomen..en jij jij word kapper zeker..? heh hoe weet je dat...nou dat is toch een kappersschool of vergis ik me nou...haha neeh dat is zo en binnekort neem ik mijn moeders zaak over net als jou...wat voor zaak is het dan als ik mag vragen?...het was een supermarkt...maar ik heb er een klein eettentje van gemaakt..hmm leuk...zullen we daar effe wat gaan eten...jah is goed antwoorde ik..eenmaal aangekomen gingen we naar binnen ik nam plaats en hij ging naar de keuken toe en kwam terug..we kletste wat en leerde elkaar goed kennen het eten was daar heerlijk...en het was een heerlijke dag het voelde steeds beter hoe meer ik hem kende hoe meer ik me goed voelde bij hem...hij was alles wat ik zocht in een jongen..al wist ik niet wat het was maar hij had het in ieder geval..en zo verliepen die drie maanden we spraken heel vaak af en we waren ondertussen al stappelgek op elkaar....ik had me diploma in die tussen tijd al gehaald en zou over een weekje bij me moeder gaan werken...het was zomer zo heerlijk vind ik deze periode en dit jaar ben ik nog verliefd ook en heel gelukkig met redouan...dit jaar gingen we niet naar marokko toe...dus besloot redouan ook maar te blijven...ik was onze afspraak helemaal vergeten over die 3 maanden totdat hij me exact drie maanden nadat we elkaar hadden ontmoet op een ochtend belde
redouan: Hallo lieverdje van me
sarah: hoi schat alles goed
redouan: nu wel..weet je wat voor dag het is
sarah: ohneeeh ben ik je verjaardag vergeten neeh dat kan niet je bent in december jarig
redouan: haha neeh we hebben vandaag precies drie maanden en ik meen nog steeds wat ik zei ik wil je hand komen vragen
sarah: hmmm daar zal ik even over na moeten denken hoor (plaagde ik hem)
redouan: nou mooi niet en weet je ik kom gewoon ik weet toch waar je woont!
sarah: hmm?..nou heb jij al met je ouders gepraat dan? 
redouan: jah de eerste dag al en me vader kan niet wachten om je te zien
sarah: okej ik zeg het tegen me moeder dan zeg ik je wel wanneer je kan komen..!
redouan: okej bel me vanmiddag maar als ik nie opneem moet je zaak maar bellen ik ben daar de hele dag.!
sarah: is goed schat tot zo
redouan: totzo lieverd hou van je 
ik hing op en keek hoelaat het was het was pas 10 uur en het is maandag me moeder werkt vandaag niet ze slaapt vast ik maak haar niet wakker ga zo wel naar haar toe...10 minuten langer kon ik niet wachten en rende door het huis naar me moeders kamer en sprong op haar bed MAMA WAKKER WORDENNNNN!....ze schrok wakker en riep YEK LABBAS MALKI?...(wat is er aan de hand)..er is niks mam alleen het is de mooiste dag van me leven redouan komt me hand vragen bij jou en jij gaat ja zeggen en we gaan trouwen......wie zegt dat ik ja ga zeggen? ik keek haar verbaasd aan ze wist over mij en redouan en hoe verliefd ik op hem was en dat ik wilde trouwen...ik moest bijna huilen totdat ze een kussen op me gooide...hej lieverd ik maakte maar een grapje...ik wil je alleen nog niet kwijt dan zit ik hier met twee kerels en ga jij me verlaten en ze ging al huilen....ik kwam bij haar op bed liggen en omhelsde haar lieve mama toch ik ga alleen trouwen ik blijf altijd je dochter en we zijn binnekort collega's je zal me elke dag zien..jah lieverd maar een moeder laat haar niet dochter niet zo makkelijk los wacht maar totdat jou dochter gaat trouwen...ik omhelsde haar en zo vielen we samen omarmd in slaap totdat haar wekker om half 12 afging...we bleven nog in bed liggen en 5 minuten daarna kwam mijn kleinste broertje kamer in..op maandag laten we mama altijd met rust pas na half 12 komen we haar kamer binnegestormt...meestal zitten we op school maar vakantie's hebben we die afspraak...om me moeder ook wat tijd te gunnen omdat ze zo hard voor ons drieen werkt...kort daarna kwam me ander broertje en we lagen met z'n vieren op me moeders bed totdat ik een kussengevecht met me broertje ging houden en zo eindigde we allevier met een kussen in ons hand..ooh wat mis ik die tijd die tijd...die hechte band die we met z'n vieren hadden en me moeder deed altijd als een klein kind mee...we waren klaar met stoeien en gingen naar beneden om te eten ik en me moeder zaten in de keuken wat te maken totdat ze zei..zeg maar at ze deze zaterdag kunnen komen...ik omhelsde haar en kuste haar me kleinste broertje kwam de keuken in en zei ....gaan we nou nog etennnnnnn....ik omhelsde hem om en gaf hem een kus...hij was 8 jaar...dus hij vond het vies als een meisje hem kuste..en duwde me weg en rende naar de woonkamer...toen we klaar waren met eten en het huis hadden opgeruimd bracht ik ilias (me broertje) naar een vriendje ik had me rijbewijs pas gehaald dus ik nam me moeders auto...en ging terug naar huis..het was best warm de zon scheen...en het was een mooie dag ik was zo gelukkig en kon niet wachten redouan te bellen om hem het goeie nieuws te vertellen ik was thuis en rende naar boven pakte me telefoon en belde hem.....

nou ik ga nu maar slapen...ik hoop dat het jullie bevalt laat wat horen..en ik ga binnekort weer door veel liefs noa

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door noa_13_ 
> *hahaha leyla 
> neeh tuurlijk niet gekkie....ik ben 21...13 is een speciale getal voor mij vandaar*


_Ik schrok al!
Maar Ghair insha'Allah!
Ik begin zo je vervolg te lezen!  _

----------


## SanaaB.

Ahlan Noa,

Ik lees net je vervolgje..Mooi en bedankt voor je reactie trouwens..lief van je..

Het is je levensverhaal en nu ben je zwanger..mhh

Nou mag je je verhaaltje zeker verder neertypen..wollah lees je verhaal graag..net als van Mvr Zz..

Kusje en hou je goed..

Laat me niet te lang wachten  hihi

----------


## sweet_girl*5

leuk vervolgjj.. ga zekr door!!

xx

----------


## noa_13

heej meiden dankje wel voor jullie reactie's 
tof van jullie helaas moet ik het effe rustig aan doen nu, maar ik zal mijn verhaal wel afmaken het zal wat korter samengevat worden...

liefs noa

----------


## noa_13

het was best warm de zon scheen...en het was een mooie dag ik was zo gelukkig en kon niet wachten redouan te bellen om hem het goeie nieuws te vertellen ik was thuis en rende naar boven pakte me telefoon en belde hem.....


zijn mobiel stond uit...dus besloot ik de zaak maar te bellen...een werknemer mohammed nam op..hoi met sarah is redouan daar?..jah momentje hoor...
redouan: hoi schat
sarah: hey lieverd alles goed
redouan: jah en met jou
sarah: jah hoor
redouan: en????
sarah: wat en
redouan: wat zei je moeder
sarah: dat je dit weekend langs kan komen komt zaterdag je goed uit?
redouan: echt waar?
sarah: jah echt
redouan: jah natuurlijk kan ik zaterdag
sarah: neem je je ouders mee
redouan: jah die komen ook
sarah: okej dan tot zaterdag
redouan: ik wil je nu zien kom hier heen
sarah: nou ik heb toch niks te doen okej
redouan: okej schat ik zie je zo ik ben zo blij..
sarah: tot zo
ik hing op en ging me opmaken en aankleden....daar aangekomen liep ik naar binnen...iedereen die daar werkte kende me al en wist dat ik de vriendin van de baas was 1 serveerster die daar werkte keek me altijd heel vies aan waarom weet ik ook niet..maar blijkbaar mocht ze me niet..ik trok er niets van aan en liep naar boven kantoortje van redouan waar hij de boekhouding deed...klopte zachtjes op de deur en hoorde kom binnen...ooh heej schat ben jijhet jij hoeft toch niet te kloppen...nou mischien stoor ik je?...hij stond op en hield me vast elke keer als hij me aanraakte voelde ik een koude trilling van binnen waardoor me hart sneller klopte...hij streelde me gezicht en zei hoe kan zo een schoonheid mij nou storen..en kuste me...ik duwde hem weg..hej hej hej beheers je een beetje...zei ik plagerig...ooh schat ik kan niet wachten totdat we getrouwd zijn en dat je bij me komt wonen het is daar zo kaal in me eentje....doe je rustig aan...me moeder heeft nog niet eens ja gezegd....ze zal ja zeggen dat weet ik zeker...niemand kan me weerstaan....nou nou nou...je bent wel zeker van je zelf...met zo een meisje naast me wel en hij kuste me opnieuw dit keer beantwoorde ik zijn kus totdat we verstoord werden door die serveerster die me niet mag....redouan schreeuwde hoe vaak moet ik nog zeggen kloppen voordat je binnenkomt..jah soory riep ze met een lage stem maar er zijn wat problemen beneden met de leverancier en hij vraagt om jou...redouan zuchte en zei jah ik kom eraan...ze bleef daar nog staan..hij keek haar ik kom er aan zei ik ga jij maar weer aan het werk...ze keek mij weer zo scheef aan en liep naar beneden...ik weet niet wat ik die meid ooit heb aangedaan zei ik tegen redouan...wat is er dan schat....ach niks joh...ik wist dat als ik het tegen hem zou zeggen dat hij haar vast zou ontslaan ofzo iets en dat wou ik niet mischien kijkt ze altijd zo...dus liet het daarbij zitten...we liepen naar beneden en ik ging aan de bar zitten bestelde een colaatje en wachtte totdat hij klaar was...toen hij klaar was stelde hij voor om naar zijn huis te gaan en te gaan kijken wat ik er van vind het word binnekort ook mijn huis zei hij..ik weigerde en zei neeh redouan ik ben je vrouw nog niet en de eerste stap die ik in jou huis wil zetten is als jou vrouw...hij kuste me op me voorhoofd en keek me aan...weet je ik bewonder je elke dag meer en meer...laten we dan wat gaan eten...jah dat kunnen we hier toch ook doen...ik heb niet echt zin om ergens anders heen te gaan okej zei hij en we bestelde wat en liepen naar boven om alleen te kunnen zijn...hij had daar een bankje en tv dus zaten we omarmd naast elkaar tv te kijken dat deden we wel vaker we kletste uren lang over ons leven...ik zapte wat totdat ik geklop hoorde mohhamed was het het eten was klaar...ik bedankte hem en toen hij weg wou gaan riep redouan tegen hem ik ben vrij vanaf nu ik wil niet gestoord worden okej...okej redouan...we hadden wat gegeten gedronken en gekletst over hoeveel kinderen we wouden...wat voor bruiloft ik wou...ik weet het niet zei ik...ik droomde altijd als klein meisje van een mooi wit jurk met een hele lange sluier en een koets met twee witte paarden die me naar een mooi groot balzaal brachten waar mijn prins op mij wachtte net als assepoester...hmm knikte hij dan ga jij die bruiloft krijgen...gaan we niet eerst een verlovingsfeest doen en dan over een jaar of twee trouwen?...EEN JAAR OF TWEE? riep hij verbaasd neeh schat doe me dat niet aan we houden wel een verlovingsfeest en de week daarop de bruiloft ik kan niet een jaar of twee wachten..ik keek hem aan redouan waarom heb je zo een haast schat je doet net of de wereld vergaat....schat je moet genieten van elk moment van je leven zei hij en geen moment verspillen waarom zou ik die 2 jaar verspillen als je gelijk mijn vrouw kan zijn en dat we samen die twee jaar doorbrengen en nog vele jaren..okej schat..zolang ik maar bij je ben...hij omhelsde me en zei ik zal altijd bij je zijn tot de dood ons scheidt...praat niet over de dood redouan die idee al dat ik je kan kwijt raken...en ik hield hem stevig vast ik kreeg een raar gevoel van binnen ik wist niet wat het was maar het was een raar gevoel...ik keek hem aan en zag dat er een traan uit zijn oog kwam....ik moet je wat vertellen sarah voordat je met mij trouwt heb je het recht dat te weten...ik veegde zijn traan en maakte een grapje vertel me niet dat je al een vrouw en twee kinderen hebt heh...hij lachte en omhelsde me ik hou van je riep hij...ik ook van jou redouan vertel me wat is er aan de hand...sarah ik ben ziek...hoe bedoel je ziek?...ik heb een te dikke hartslag ader ik leef van medicijnen...ik kon het niet bevatten wat hij zei....hoe bedoel je ik leef van medicijnen en als je die niet slikt?...dan kan ik doodgaan...maar je gaat toch niet dood heh als je ze wel slikt...dat bepaalt alleen Allah (swt) maar ik ben niet zo gezond als een normaal mens nee...redouan waarom heb je me dit niet eerder verteld....ik wou dat je van mij ging houden om wie ik was niet om wat ik heb of niet heb...sarah ik kan net zo lang leven als allah wil ik heb wel een beetje hulp van dokters nodig maar wie heeft de garantie dat hij of zij morgen opstaat..?...ik omhelsde hem en begon te huilen ooh redouan het spijt me zo...als je het niet wilt moet je hem me alsjeblieft zeggen...redouan hoe durf je dat te zeggen ik ga niet bij je weg omdat je ziek bent....als ik er zo over dacht zou ik niet eens met je willen trouwen...ik wil met je trouwen om wie je bent...hij kuste me...en we hielden er over op...we bleven stil omarmd naast elkaar zitten voor de tv heel knus en warm dicht bij elkaar ik keem hem aan en streelde zijn haar het bleef heel lang stil het was een heerlijke stilte alsof die akelige geheim ons nog meer bij elkaar bracht...ik besefte het allemaal niet maar wou er niet eens over praten ik wou hem alleen aankijken en aanraken genieten van deze moment...totdat hij in slaap viel ik zag dat het al laat werd en wou hem niet wakker maken ik kuste hem op zijn voorhoofd liet een briefje achter dat ik hem morgen zou bellen en niet wou wakker maken en liep zachtjes naar beneden...zei tegen mohammed dat hij hem niet moest storen dat ie aan het slapen was en ging weg...thuis aangekomen realiseerde ik pas wat hij zei...hij was ziek...hij kon doodgaan en begon te huilen...zo viel ik in slaap...de volgende ochtend werd ik wakker gebeld door redouan elke ochtend vroeg belt hij me op zodat hij de eerste was die me een goeie morgen wenste en vertelde dat ie van me hield...goeie morgen schat ik hou van je ....goeie morgen schat...lekker geslapen..nou niet echt..wat dan voel je je niet lekker...hij was stil...sarah ik wil niet dat je me behandlt alsof ik een ziek patient ben en zo ongerust over me gaat doen ik heb niet lekker geslapen omdat ik op de bank sliep schat ....ik was stil en wist niet wat ik zeggen moest...jah je lang gister zo zoet te slapen ik wou je niet wakker maken ben je daar de hele nacht gebleven?...jah ik had wel de zaak afgesloten maar had geen zin om naar huis te gaan..dus ging naar boven om verder te slapen.....maar lieverd de schoonmaakster is er ik moet ophangen effe de boel op orde zetten aan dan ga ik naar huis...is goed schat en hieng op ging naar de douch en nam een koude douch liep naar beneden me moeder was al vertrokkenen had een briefje achter gelaten ik ontbeet snel en vertrok ook om me moeder te helpen in de zaak het was niet zo druk en me moeder zat te kletsen met haar vriendin die de haar aan het verven was...en zo verliep de dag...totdat het zaterdag was ik stond al om 7 uur s'ochtends op van de spanning vandaag was de dag redouan zou mijn hand komen vragen...we wisten het allebei al maar je kent dat wel we wouden op onze manier doen en netjes mijn hand komen vragen...me moeder was ook al wakker en was beneden aan het schoonmaken ze hield haar grote schoonmaak de mooiste service werd uit de kast gehaald ik ging haar helpen en voordat we het wisten was het al middag...ze komen over twee uur...me moeder ging alvast eten maken en ik ging naar boven...douchen me haren stylen ik wou er toppie uit zien zijn moeder gaat me voor het eerst zien...en wou een goed indruk maken....voordat we het wisten was het al tijd en we hoorde de deurbel me maag ging opeens tekeer ik was zo nerveus me moeder deed open en nodigde ze naar binnen ik hoorde twee vrouwen stemmen en een man...redouan had blijkbaar me moeders hand gekust en ze trok het weg...mijn moeder houdt daar niet...het is wel een teken van respect zei ze maar ik heb ook respect voor diegene dus dan zou ik zijn hand ook moeten kussen...me moeder geloofde in gelijke rechten oud of jong je hebt respect voor elkaar...zo hebben wij dat ook geleerd...alleen mijn opa en oma kus ik op de voorhoofd die willen ook niet op de hand gekust worden...ze gingen naar binnen en me moeder riep me dat was blijkbaar de teken dat de thee naar binnen moest...ik was zenuwachtig maar liet niks merken ik kwam binnen en zag zijn moeder het was zo een lieve vrouw me moder zei dat ik de thee moest brengen en daarna we moest dat dat zo hoorde maar die lieve moeder riep me naar haar toe en ik moest naast haar zitten ik keek me moeder aan en toen redoaun....hij knipoogte en ik werd helemaal rood...ze omhelsde Tbarkellah redouan ze is prachtig...dat weet ik zei hij heel zachtjes en bleef me aankijken toen omhelsde oom zijn vader me tbarkellah bentie..die andere meisje was vast zijn zus...als blikken konden doden was ik er nu niet meer ze bekeek me van tot tot teen en je zag dat ze stikte van jaloezie...hoe heet je vroeg ze voordat ik kon antwoorde zei redouan ze heet sarah en dat wist je al...ik moest glimlachen en keek redouan aan...hij knipoogte weer..het waren zulke lieve ouders en we hebben zitten kletsen uren lang alsof het famillie was die op bezoek kwam niet mensen die de hand komen vragen dat gaat altijd zo stil en strikt volgens de regels maar het ging heel anders het was gezellig een ontspannen sfeertje...en ik zag dat me moeder ze graag mocht vooral redouan ze zat de hele tijd geintjes met hem te maken omdat ze zag dat hij ongeduldig werd en over de bruiloft wou praten...ik was nog in gesprek met de ouders tot dat redouan zei galtie ( tante)...ik kom de hand van je dochter vragen we waren opeens allemaal stil..me moeder keek hem aan en zei...wil je dan alleen haar hand?...we moesten allemaal lachen...toen begon ze seriues te praten...luister redouan ik zie aan je dat van een nette famillie komt dat je een nette jongen bent en ik zie al die knipoogjes die je de hele avond aan me dochter geeft en hoe je haar aankijkt je houdt van haar en redouan zij ook van jou..ik schaamde me...Beloof me 1 ding redouan zorg goed voor mijn dochter doe haar geen pijn en geef haar vooral veel liefde....maakt u zich geen zorgen ik zal er alles aan doen om haar gelukkig te maken...daar ben ik blij om...en jij sarah..zei de vader wil jij het ook graag...ik voelde me maag weer...me hart ging tekeer en voelde dat ik rood werd...redouan sprong op jah tuurlijk wilt ze...toen moesten we allemaal lachen..de vader zei dat ik moest antwoorde...ik zei ja met me hoofd naar beneden ik durfde hem niet aan te kijken..nou dan feliciteer ik jullie maar en zijn moeder begon SLAAA OE SLAAAM.....ik keek redouan aan me hart maakte een sprong...ik was van binnen zo blij...redouan had tegen me moeder gezegd dat we het graag snel wouden als het kon deze maand al..ik keek hem aan en schrok dat hadden we helemaal niet afgesproken maar ik was er stil over...me moeder schrok blijkbaar ook deze maand al zoon maar we moeten nog zoveel voorbereiden....tante ik wil graag in de zomer trouwen en wil niet wachten tot de volgende zomer en wat geld betekent dat speelt geen rol...me moeder keek hem aan okej wat jullie willen en bij mij speelt geld ook geen rol ik wil eerlijk met je delen helft helft...neeh tante dat laat ik niet toe wil de bruiloft geheel om mijn koste en uw dochter moet maar wensen het zal gebeuren wil haar een droom bruiloft geven...zo werden alle afspraken gemaakt...over drie weken zal onze verlovingsfeest plaats vinden en een week daarop de grote bruiloft...de avond verliep heerlijk op zijn zus na dan die had geen woord gezegd alleen mij vuil aangekeken alsof ik haar bezit van haar afpakte maar ik liet het niet door haar verpeste...ze gingen laat weg ik en me moeder ruimde af en kletste na ze omhelsde me en begon te huilen ik weet nog dat je nog in me buikje herrie zat te maken en nou ga je al trouwen..ik huilde ook en zo verliep die zaterdag...het was weer een week verder ik en redouan waren druk bezig met zoeken naar een zaal best moeilijk om nu nog te vinden...totdat hij met het idee kwam om een grote cruise te buren we zouden trouwen in een boot aangezien we in rotterdam woonde keuse zat ik zocht op internet samen met redouan en hadden een afspraak gemaakt....het was prachtig...nu we de datum hadden geprikt en locatie hadden maakte we onze uitnodegings kaarten we wouden de verlovingsfeest alleen naaste famillie en de bruiloft zou 350 man aanwezig zijn...de uitnodegingskaarten waren prachtig geworden met onze foto samen er op..de catering was ook al geregeld en nou een band...die zou redouan regelen...ik zocht naar een neggaffa....2 weken voor de bruiloft hadden we alles klaar het waren twee hectische weken en over een week zou ik me verlovingsfeest houden..me trouw jurk zou prachtig worden en ik moest met me moeder naar parijs gaan om de perfecte te vinden...dus het was een een heerlijk weekendje shoppen...de zaterdag van me verlovingsfeest was aangekomen ik was zo nerveus..ik had een baby blauwe gala jurk aan me moeder deed me haar het werd gehouden in een klein zaaltje in de buurt het was gezellig normaal moet de bruid en bruidegom de hele tijd zitten maar daar hadden wij geen zin in met toch alleen maar naaste famillie zo een 50 man leefde we ons uit we danste en lachte het was erg gezeliig en 1 van de mooie dagen in me leven...die week daarna deed ik het rustig aan ik wou niet vermoeid lijken op de grote dag en redouan mocht me die hele week niet zien had ik tegen hem gezegd totdat we gaan trouwen...hij was er eerst niet blij mee maar ging uiteindelijk akkoord...ik heb ook zijn famillie leren kennen en het waren zulke heerlijke mensen zo lief allemaal en vrij net als ons ik was bang dat me schoonfammilie streng zou zijn maar dat waren ze helemaaal niet..en ook die week ging heel snel het was vrijdag nacht ik kon niet slapen en had buikpijn dus besloot naast me moeder te slapen..ik kwam naast haar liggen en ze sliep dat dacht ik tenminste zo omhelsde en hoorde haar zachtjes snikken ik draaide me om mama waarom huil je ...je gaat me verlaten bentie het is zo moeilijk je los te laten...lieverd ik ga 15 min verder van je vandaan wonen...plus je ziet me elke dag ik werk bij je weet je nog...het komt allemaal goed mam...ze omhelsde me en zo viel ze in slaap en opeens moest ik weer aan de ziekte van redouan denken ik was zo bang zo bang hem kwijt te raken....maar wiste die gedachte en ging slapen...me moeder maakte me de volgende ochtend vroeg wakker opstaaan het is je grote dag..ik stond op keek hoelaat het was en zag dat het al tien uuur was ohneeh heh ik had over een uur een afsperaak voor een manicure en kreeg nog de opdracht van redouan om bij een reisburo onze tickets te halen we zouden twee weken naar brazillie gaan voor huwelijksreis...ik haaste me snel nam een heerlijke warme douch deed een trainingspakje aan en ging met mijn twee nichtjes zijn twee nichtjes en zijn zusje die beneden allemaal aan het wachten waren naar de nagel salon hun vijf zouden mijn bruidsmeisjes zijn...we deden allemaal onze nagels kletste wat en ging de zusje van redouan ondervragen over of ze informatie had van zijn vrijgezellen avond..zijn vrienden hadden een vrijgezelle avond voor hem geregeld...en hij vroeg me heel lief of dat van me mocht ik had er geen problemen mee...ik zelf wou dat niet ik wou liever slapen en goed uitgerust zijn...rond de middag waren we pas allemaal klaar ik ging snel onze tickets halen we zouden morgen vertreken vannuit hotel hilton waar onze huwelijksnacht zal zijn naar schiphol om onze vliegtuig te pakken thuis aangekomen ging ik nog snel laatste spulletjes inpakken voor ons reis en gaf de spullen aan me moeder zij zou ze de volgde dag meenemen naar schohol als ze ons gingen uitzwaaien...het was 4 uur de negaffa was gekomen half zes zou redouan komen en dan gingen we naar een park om foto's te maken en dan naar de zaal...ze begon me op te maken en me haar te doen mijn moeder deed de haar van de bruidsmeisjes omdat de negaffa veel ste laat was gekomen ze hadden mij net op tijd af me moeder kwam me kamer in om te kijken of ik klaar was ze had een prachtige witte takshita aan en ze was stil ik keek haar aan en mama hoe zie ik eruit ze begon te huilen je ziet er prachtig uit ik had een gehuurde bruidsjurk aan mijn bruidsjurk zou ik als laatste aan doen....dat hele verkleed partijtje zag ik niet zitten maar het moest van me moeder...het is tradittie zei ze en aangezien ik van hindoestaanse films houd besloot ik ook maar een hindoestaanse jurk aan te doenik liep naar beneden daar was de verassing...twee grote witte paarden en een mooie witte koets zaten te wachten totdat ik kwam...me broertjes allebei in watte pakken en redouan wachtend op mij...ik kwam naar buiten aangelopen met een heleboel vrouwen slaaa oee slaam zongen ze in vreugde en zag dat redouan zijn ogen niet van me af kon houden ik kwam dichterbij en hij wou me bijna zoenen naast iedereen maar wist zich te beheersen er werden duizenden foto's gemaakt van de fotograaf en famillie ik stapte de koets in en bedankte redouan je verdient zei hij...je ziet er prachtig uit sarah..en zo reden we naar de park met een hele rij auto's achter ons aan het was een heerlijke zomerdag de dag ervoor had het nog geregend dus ik was bang dat het vandaag ook zou regenen maar het was een heerlijke dag de foto's werden gemaakt en toen gingen we naar de boot waar de feest gehouden werd...ik hoorde de dekka merakchia al en mensen dansen en zingen het zag er prachtig uit binnen we maaakte weer een boel foto's een rondje door de zaal(boot) en gingen zitten op ons plek dit keer deden we het wel zoals het hoorde al had redouan steeds de neiging om op te staan en te gaan dansen het was zo heerlijk om hem zo blij te zien hij straalde helemaal en dat dat door mij kwam alleen omdat ik naast hem zat en met hem ging trouwen het was zo mooi...ik wou mijn bruiloft niet tot laat in de nacht doen maar tot 2 uur s'nachts het was twaalf uur de mensen hadden al gegeten en gedacnst het was weer tijd voor mijn laatste jurk me mooie buirloftsjurk en de bruidstaart...ik kwam binnenen zag redouan en de mensen bewonderd naar me keken het was een mooi jurk en ik was er trots op met een hele lange sluier zoals ik altijd gedroomd had me dag kon niet meer stuk ik was zo blij totdat opeens de band stopte met spelen en redouan de microfoon pakte wat doet ie nou iedereen keek hem verbaasd aanbehalve me moeder alsof ze het ook wist ...op een dood normale dag zoals elke dag reed ik naar me werk toe totdat ik haar tegen kwam die doodnormale dag was niet normaal meer zij kwam voorbij zij die mijn leven op zijn kop zette...vanaf die moement wist ik het zij word mijn vrouw en nu eindelijk is het aangebroken zij is mijn vrouw geworden Lieve sarah ik hoop dat ik je heel gelukkig zal maken je liefzou hebben voor de rest van me leven...en ik weet zeker dat jij mij gelukkig zal maken ik ben al gelukkig sinds die dag dat ik je tegen kwam en hij liep naar me toe ik werd er emotioneel van en begon te huilen toen opeens hoorde ik whitney houston en enriqeu iglisias met cold i have this kiss forever dat was ons liedje iedreen keek elkaar raar aan de helft wist niet wat het was het was ook erg ongebruikelijk in een marokaanse bruiloft die muziek maar het was ons liedje en het kon me niks schelen wat iedereen er van vond ik genoot ervan we dansten en ik zag iedereen ons bewonderd aankijken...we leken net een stelletje uit een sprookje het was zo prachtig zo mooi en het duurde zo kort we hoorde geklap en de taart kwam er aan we sneden de taart en de feest ging verder het was afgelopen...de laatste mensen waren naar huis gegaan alleen famllie was er nog en die zou ons begleiden naar het hotel ik was zo zenuwachtig ik wist wat er zou gebeuren en wist niet wat ik moest verwachten....eenmaal aangekomen hadden we de bruidssuite het was zo moooi champagne en aardbei waren er redouan maakte de fles open en ging drinken ik pakte het van hem af nee schat ik wil niet dat je alcohol drinkt je weet dat dat niet goed voor je is en hij legde het neer wat jij wil madam en hij omhelsde me het was zo romantisch overal lagen rode rozen en rozenbladen op ons bed hij deed de rits van me jurk open en ik schaamde me ik keek naar beneden hij tilde me hoofd op schat als je het niet wil hoeft het nu niet pas wanneer jij er klaar voor bent...ik keek hem aan kuste hem ik begon weer te huilen....en we bleven daar staan en elkaar omhelsend totdat ik zei ik wil het...hij kuste me op me voorhoofd en zei weet je het zeker schat...jah redouan...ik zal voorzichtig zijn....hij kleede me uit en ik hem hij tilde me op en legde me zachtjes op de bed en streelde me overal ik werd er helemaal gek van hoe onze lichaamen elkaar aanraakte hoe we de liefde bedreven en het deed me niet eens pijn al was het de eerste keer...hij was zo lief zo zachtjes...het was zo heerlijk zo intens we genoten er allebei van en zo vielen we samen voor het eerst samen in slaap...we werden vroeg wakker gemaakt door de roomservice ontbijt was klaar...redouan deed open en pakte het aan en kwam naar me toe gelopen ik dronk die koffie op en sprong daarna onder de douch hij nam de bad daarna gingen we samen ontbijten en voordat we het wisten moesten we ons haasten eenmaal buiten zag ik onze fam op ons wachten ik groette me moeder en zijn moeder en zo reden we met z'n allen naar schiphol 

nou hier een lang vervolgje hoop dat jullie het wat vinden....laat het me horen dan komt mijn laatste vervolg veel liefs noa

----------


## SanaaB.

Salaam Noa,

Ik lees net je vervolgje..

Het is lief van je dat je je verhaal tenminste afmaakt, ..in plaats van een half verhaal zo te latena..Waargebeurd weet je, daar kick ik op..

Mooi vervolgje, mooi neergetypt..ik wacht op je vervolgje, laatste stukje ook zei je?

dank je en rani nestana 3liek 

Ma3a Salama

----------


## noa_13

dankje wel sanaa voor je lieve reactie...
ik vind het onbeschoft waar ik aan begin moet ik ook afmaken
jah ik ga zometeen mijn laatste stukje typen

veel liefs noa

----------


## noa_13

we werden vroeg wakker gemaakt door de roomservice ontbijt was klaar...redouan deed open en pakte het aan en kwam naar me toe gelopen ik dronk die koffie op en sprong daarna onder de douch hij nam de bad daarna gingen we samen ontbijten en voordat we het wisten moesten we ons haasten eenmaal buiten zag ik onze fam op ons wachten ik groette me moeder en zijn moeder en zo reden we met z'n allen naar schiphol 

daar aangekomen...zwaaiden zijn famillie ons uit ik omhelsde me moeder nog eens stevig dit was de eerste keer in mijn leven dat ik mijn moeder zolang niet zou zien...ik en redouan vertrokken...in brazillie aangekomen was het zo heerlijk we hadden de mooiste huwelijksreis die je kan bedenken lekker luieren aan de strand heerlijk eten en romantische nachten..redouan was mijn droomprins en het werd steeds mooier hij was die jongen waar ik mijn hele leven op had gewacht...het was de laatste dag en we gingen pakken ik wou niet weggaan ik wou niet weg uit deze paradijs deze mooie droom ik wou gewoon niet wakker worden...niet naar de realiteit..maar aan de andere kant ik miste mijn moeder en broertjes zo erg...en kon niet wachten ze te zien..we waren terug in nederland het was koud en regende heel hard...tussen de menigte mensen zag ik mijn moeder al op ons wachten ik rende naar haar toe en omhelsde haar ooh wat had ik haar gemist ik bleef haar maar omhelzen en rook aan haar die vertrouwde geur van me moeder zo rook altijd naar lavendel..ik begon te huilen redouan kwam naar me toegelopen...hej schat waarom huil je het lijkt of je haar eeuwen al niet gezien hebt..zo voelt het ook schat antwoorde ik hem en zo verlieten we schiphol...nu woonde ik al bij redouan thuis en we leefden best gelukkig ik ging elke dag naar de kapsalon en hij ging naar zijn werk we kwamen altijd svonds samen thuis eten en meestal ging hij weer werken dus ik zag hem niet al te vaak maar dat stoorde me niet hij sliep in ieder geval elke nacht naast me en hij was het eerste wat ik zag in de ochtend we hadden een heerlijk leventje...totdat ik die maandag ochtend wakker werd dat was me vrije dag dus ik had lekker uitgeslapen redouan was al vertrokken dus besloot ik maar mijn wekelijkse schoonmaak te doen ik ging naar zijn kantoortje om te stofzuigen hij maakte er altijd zo een troep van wou een doekje over tafel doen totdat ik daar een brief vond met mijn naam erop....er stond op dat als redouan zou overlijden ik het recht had op deze huis en zijn eettent..ik trilde helemaal waarom maakt ie zoiets hij gaat toch niet dood en voordat ik het wist kwamen de tranen al en daarna woede ik nam die brief mee en ging naar hem toe woedend ging ik de zaak in en zonder maar ook iemand te groeten liep ik naar boven stormde zijn kantoor in en schreeuwde wat heeft dit te betekenen hij wist niet waar ik het over had totdat ik hem die brief liet zien...en kwam naar me toegelopen en omhelsde me zonder ook maar iets terug te zeggen...ANTWOORDE GODVERDOMME...schreeuwde ik harder en weer omhelsde hij me streelde me over mijn haar en bleef stil ik gaf het op en liet het over me heen komen..zo was hij hij kon mijn vragen beantwoorde door me te omhelzen en zachtjes te fluisteren alles komt goed schat...we bleven zo lang staan totdat ik me opeens weer misselijk voelde rende naar de wc en gaf over ik had het wel vaker deze week en toen opeens realiseerde ik het me heh ik ben toch niet zwanger heh...ik was al drie weken over tijd...ik gebruikte geen pil dus die kans was erg groot....ik ging maar terug naar huis en besloot onderweg een test te halen thuis aangekomen had ik mijn moeder gebeld en alles uitgelegd die was meteen gekomen en samen deden we de test...1 streepje zou je niet zwanger zijn en 2 wel...je moest 1 minuut wachten maar je kon al direct 2 streepjes zien...ooh mijn god ik was zwanger...me moeder was zo blij...ik en redouan waren nu al een jaar samen en we zouden een kindje krijgen ik wist niet wat ik moest doen of wat ik moest voelen was niet blij maar ook niet verdrietig...was alleen maar verbaasd groeide er nou echt een klein mensje in me...ik kon niet wachten totdat redouan thuis was zodat ik het hem kon vertellen..dus besloot om vandaag extra lekker te koken me extra mooi te maken en er een romantisch avondje van te maken me moeder was al weg en ze beloofde me haar mond nog te houden ze was zo blij....maar niet met het feit dat ze oma werd dat maakte haar al zo oud zei ze...het was 6 uur redouan kon er zo zijn...totdat ik die telefoontje kreeg....die telefoontje die mijn leven voor altijd zou veranderen...in nam op hallo met sarah...spreek ik met de vrouw van redouan...jah dat ben ik...mevrouw kunt u nu naar de ziekenhuis komen uw man is met spoed opgenomen en het gaat niet zo goed met hem...ik trilde helemaal ik voelde mijn benen niet meer en viel neer ik hoorde aan de andere kant van de telefoon nogh een stem maar ik kon niks terug zeggen voelde me helemaal leeg een raar gevoel en zo bleef ik totdat ik wakker werd ik moest me haasten en ging snel naar ziekenhuis daar lag hij vol met aperatuur en dokters om hem heen en ik kon alleen maar kijken...dokters spraken me aan om te vertellen wat er was maar ik hoorde niks...ik bleef alleen maar kijken...hoe mijn redouan daar lag afhankelijk van hun..totdat ik werd wakker geschud door een alarm het ging nog slechter ik wist niet wat hun daar allemaal deden..een verpleegster duwde me weg en deed de gordijn dicht...hij had een hartaanval en dat kon hem zijn leven koste legde de dokter me uit gelukkig had ie het overleefd maar zijn toestand was nog kritiek dus moest ie naar intensive care worden gebracht...hij lag daar zo stilletjes zo hopeloos alsof zijn ziel uiit zijn lijf was getrokken ik zat in die donkere kamertje samen met hem maar ik voelde me zo alleen totdat ie wakker werd....ik voelde een hand mij strelen...hij was zo zwakjes maar probeerde wat te zeggen ik maakte een gebaar dat ie stil moest zijn en hij wou dat ik naast hem ging liggen we keken elkaar aan en ik kon het niet meer volhouden en begon te huilen...hij veegde mijn tranen weg....ik ben zwanger...zei ik even later...hij keek me aan en kon het niet geloven...omhelsde me zo stevig en zag een traantje tevoorschijn komen...ik weet nog die reactie was meer dan woorden konden opbrengen zo vielen we allebei in slaap in die akelige koude donkere kamertje ik werd wakker redouan voelde koud aan....ik probeerde hem wakker te maken en was ongerust mijn gevoel zei dat er wat mis was...ik riep de doketer erbij en jah...redouan was overleden...toen ik het hoorde wist ik niet was ik zeggen moest ik was totaal in shock en voelde niks meer de doketers deden was ze konden maar het was te laat...hij was al weg....toen kwamen de tranen en die woede ik schreeuwde tegen hem dat ie wakker moest worden probeerde van alles maar niets hielp...hij was weg en had mijn hart meegenomen.....ik heb..3 maanden lang niemand gezien of gesproken zijn famillie niet mijn famillie niet ik sloot mezelf op het voelde zo leeg thuis...vandaag zou ik voor het eerst naar buiten gaan sinds dat redouan overleden is ik had een afspraak met verloskundige...ik was al 15 weken zwanger...ze feliciteerde me en zag dat de kindje er goed uit zag...wat moet je man blij zijn zei ze nog....en toen kwamen de tranen weer ik wou diet niet alleen doen ik wou redouan erbij hebben...hij moest erbij zijn...bij de eerste echo de eerste hartklopjes die ik hoorde het voelde niet goed mijn man was er niet bij....maar ik wist me sterk te houden...ik zou deze kind alles geven en niks zal hem of haar ontbreken.....redouan zou trots op me zijn..!

en mensen nu ben ik 36 weken zwanger...en kan mededelen dat ik INSAALLAH...en gezond zoontje zal krijgen....Allah heeft me de man in mijn leven ontnomen en me een nieuwe gegeven zo zie ik het....ik wil niet dat jullie dit verhaal zien met een ongelukkige einde want dat is het niet...het is nog zwaar tuurlijk er zijn dagen dat ik het liefst naar hem toe wil maar voor de rest gaat het goed...ik wou mijn verhaal met jullie delen met de volgende boodschap...geniet van elke dag die je hebt sta elke ochtend op met een lach en als er een dag tussen zit waarvan je denkt ik zie het allemaal niet zitten stop dan en realiseer je het leven is te kort om boos of verdrietig te zijn...hou vast wat je lief hebt en ga ermee om alsof het elke moment van je kan ontglippen wardeer alles in je leven want voordat je het weet kan het de laatste zijn..!

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

_Wa salaam a3laikoum wa rahmatoellah,

Mag ik jou allereerst condoleren, met een groot verlies in je leven. Moge Allah jou en je familie steunen.

Ik heb gejankt, cht gejankt. Jou verhaal raakte me cht!

Moge Allah *swt*, hem een goede plek in het Paradijs geven, en over jullie kindje waken. Veel sbar toegewenst.

Wa Ashadoe lailaha illallah 
Wa Ashadoe enna Moehammeden rasoel Allah 
*Amien..*

Gair Insha'Allah.

Pas goed op jezelf, en op je kindje natuurlijk!
xxx Leyla...

 _

----------


## SanaaB.

Salaam oe alaykoem Noa,

Wat betreft mijn reactie..graag gedaan hoor!

Wat betreft je laatste stukje..Tbarkellah 3liek dat je zulke mooie boodschap hebt neergetypt..dat je zoiets kan neertypen fishkell.

Allah I rahmoe..Moge allah hem vergeven en incha'allah zal hij het paradijs betreden..

Proficiat met je zoontje..moge alle echo's nog harder kloppen hihi,..dat hartje...dat warme gevoel dat je krijgt..voelt echt lekker ..

Ik hoop hierbij dat je je ook al wat beter voelt..

Ma3a Salama en dank je voor je verhaaltje af te maken!

P.S.: Dat je dit al kan neertypen toont al dat je sabr in je hebt, word ook beloond!!

----------


## noa_13

hej meiden dank jullie wel....ik vind het wel kort af dat was niet de bedoeling..wou het wel wat duidelijker maken maar ik moet nu even tijd maken voor mezelf en mijn kindje...en wie weet spreek ik jullie ooit nog veeel liefs noa...

----------


## sweet_girl*5

ooh meid jou verhaal heeft me echt geraakt.. ik las het verhaal tot het einde en vond het zo'n mooi verhaal.. spijtig van je man.. maar je zoon zal inschallah op hem lijken.. ik gun je een gelukkig leven met je zoontje..

xx

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door noa_13_ 
> *hej meiden dank jullie wel....ik vind het wel kort af dat was niet de bedoeling..wou het wel wat duidelijker maken maar ik moet nu even tijd maken voor mezelf en mijn kindje...en wie weet spreek ik jullie ooit nog veeel liefs noa...*


_Hallo Lieverd,

Nee gekkerd, dat is helemaal niet erg. Bedankt voor je verhaal, en dat je het hebt afgemaakt. Zorg goed voor je zoontje en voor jezelf.

Dikke kus van Leyla!_

----------


## Moussa Midar

Hey ik ben mss de enige gast die hier op reageert
Maar ik ga eerlijk zijn het is een ontroerend gebeuren aangezien het niet fictief is vind ik het erg voor je (sarah) 
Niks is zo erg om een echtgenoot(e) te verliezen ....
Veel sterkte 
Moussa Lier Belgie

----------


## ghiz

Waaauuwww heb zoo erg gejanktt pfff

----------


## Duna

ik moet eerlijk zijn ik zat te janken van je verhaal
en ik bewonder je echt tabarak allah 
je kind zal trots zijn met een moeder als jouw
en moge allah swt je verdriet minderen om je partner en hem jannat el fardouws schenken.
salaam Zuster

----------


## lopititia

Lieve schrijfster,

Ik las dit verhaal en het heeft me zo erg geraakt he !
Ik wens je een gelukkig leven toe Inschallah en Moge Allah swt hem een plek in de paradijs schenken.

----------

